# Mất Ngủ Và Những Điều Bạn Chưa Biết



## Dungtran (22/1/20)

Cuộc sống phát triển, cuồng xoáy công việc càng nhiều, thì thời gian chăm chút cho cơ thể càng ít, vì thế, không khó để nói rằng, việc ngủ hàng đêm sẽ trở nên cực kì quan trọng và là nguồn lực chủ yếu để tái tạo năng lượng chính cho cả ngày dài.

Nhưng, kéo theo những cuồng xoáy công việc ấy, sự phát triển xã hội, là sự thiếu ngủ, mất ngủ do nhiều vấn đề cuộc sống tác động, hay chính những thói quen hàng ngày, vì lẽ đó mà mất ngủ đang dần trở thành “căn bệnh thời đại” hiện nay.

Mất ngủ có nhiều dạng và tình trạng mất ngủ cũng do nhiều điều tác động, vì vậy hãy cùng Tatana tìm hiểu rõ về tính trạng mất ngủ và những biện pháp để cải thiện nha!





​
*1. Mất Ngủ Là Gì?*
Khó ngủ hay mất ngủ là triệu chứng ảnh hưởng lớn chất lượng cuộc sống hàng ngày. Mất ngủ có nhiều dạng như khó đi vào giấc ngủ, ngủ không sâu giấc, dậy sớm nhưng không ngủ lại được.

Mất ngủ thường được biết với 2 dạng:


Mất ngủ cấp tính là một dạng mất ngủ ngắn và thường xảy ra với nhiều vấn đề liên quan đến cuộc sống, như do ăn uống, thực phẩm gây mất ngủ hoặc bồn chồn lo lắng với những tin tức xấu.
Mất ngủ mãn tính là tình trạng mất ngủ, thường có xảy ra ít nhất 3 lần/ đêm và kéo dài trong nhiều tháng.

*2. Tác hại của mất ngủ*
Ngủ là một điều cần thiết và thiết yếu hàng ngày, ngủ là cách để cơ thể được nghỉ ngơi và lấy lại nguồn năng lượng cho ngày dài kế tiếp. Thiếu ngủ, ngủ không đủ giấc sẽ kéo theo một số hệ lụy cho cơ thể:

Hệ miễn dịch giảm. Cơ thể không được nghỉ ngơi, làm ảnh hưởng đến hệ thống miễn dịch, vì thế thiếu ngủ, bạn sẽ khó có thể chống lại những virus, vi khuẩn tấn công, khiến bạn dễ mắc các bệnh thông thường.






_Hệ thống miễn dịch giảm_​
Gây tăng cân. Khi bạn ngủ ít hơn những gì cơ thể cần, sẽ làm gia tăng sự sản sinh hormone ghrelin, là hormone kích thích cơn thèm ăn, khiến cơ thể đẩy nhanh tiến độ nạp thực phẩm.

Gây hại cho da, thiếu ngủ sẽ mắt sưng, quầng thâm mắt, làn da tái xạm, vì vậy chỉ cần thiếu ngủ một đêm cũng đủ cho làn da bị tổn thương trầm trọng.

Khó tập trung, mất đi khả năng sáng tạo, suy giảm trí nhớ. Thiếu ngủ là nguyên nhân dẫn tới suy giảm hoạt động của não bộ, suy giảm trí nhớ.

Gây rối loạn tâm lý. Thiếu ngủ, não chúng ta thường có những phản ứng chậm chạp và phản ứng điều tiêu cực. Và thường có những biểu hiện của cáu gắt, uể oải, mệt mỏi,…đồng thời có thể gây một số bệnh nguy hiểm hơn như tâm thàn, trầm cảm, hoặc tự kỉ.

Gây bệnh về tim. Thiếu ngủ sẽ dẫn đến hệ thần kinh giao cảm hoạt động nhiều hơn, mạch máu co lại, huyết áp tăng, tạo áp lực cho tim. Thêm vào đó, khi ngủ ít, cơ thể cần nhiều insulin hơn để duy trì mức độ đuòng huyết bình thường, do đó có các tác động xấu mạch máu và tim.

*3. Những nguyên nhân mất ngủ*

*3.1 Mất ngủ do tuổi tác*
Chu kì ngủ thường được thay đổi theo từng độ tuổi khác nhau, khi bước vào tuổi cao niên tâm sinh lý thay đổi bạn thường có những giấc ngủ ngắn hơn, thường ngủ muộn và thức dậy vào sáng sớm, thật chí là trằn chọc ngủ không sâu giấc vào nửa đêm, mặc dù ngủ cực ít vào ban ngày.

*3.2 Mất ngủ do múi giờ*
Bạn thường xuyên phải thay đổi giờ giấc làm việc hay thậm chí công việc khiến bạn phải thường xuyên di chuyển giữa các nước khác nhau, khiến có thể khó có thể bắt nhịp chế độ sinh hoạt, đồng hồ sinh học cơ thể bị phá vỡ khó có thể đi vào giấc ngủ.

*3.3 Chế độ ăn uống*
Bạn thường nghĩ rằng, chỉ cần loại bỏ những thực phẩm có chứa caffein trong cà phê và trà, là có một đêm ngon giấc đến sáng.
Nhưng, thực tế việc bạn nạp những thực phẩm gây khó tiêu hóa hay khó tiêu cũng là nguyên do dẫn đến mất ngủ thường xuyên.

*3.4 Áp lực cuộc sống – Stress kéo dài*
Với sự phát triển không ngừng từ xã hội, con người bị kéo vào cuồng xoáy vào tốc độ không ngừng nghỉ đấy, khiến những áp lực từ công việc, tình yêu hay những mối quan hệ xã hội,……khiến bạn mất cân bằng, lo âu, tính toán, dẫn đến mất cân bằng tâm lý, là nguyên nhân khiến bạn khó đi vào giấc ngủ, nặng hơn sẽ khiến bạn mất ngủ thường xuyên.

*3.5 Mất ngủ do phòng ngủ - Giường nệm*
Phòng ngủ được xem nơi riêng tư và hầu như, là phòng luôn được đầu tư chỉnh chu nhất. Phòng ngủ nếu không đáp ứng được yếu tố về phong thủy, ánh sáng hay màu sắc đều có thể ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng giấc ngủ và khó đem lại sự thoái mái cho người sở hữu.

Để đáp ứng được đúng nhu cầu mang tên “phòng ngủ”, thì chăn – ga – drap – gối – nệm luôn phải mang lại yếu tố “ dễ chịu” “ thoái mái” nhất. Một tấm nệm lâu ngày mất đi sự đàn hồi tự nhiên, hay chiếc gối lâu ngày không nâng đỡ tối ưu cho vai, cổ, đầu sẽ là sản phẩm làm giảm đi chất lượng giấc ngủ cũng như là yếu tố khiến cơ thể khó đi vào giấc ngủ đó.






_Nệm và chăn drap gối nệm tốt sẽ là sản phẩm hỗ trợ tốt cho giấc ngủ_​
*3.6 Mất ngủ do bệnh lý*
Một số bệnh như đau xương khớp, cảm cúm, viêm xoang hay rồi loạn về tiểu tiện cũng bị ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng giấc ngủ. Thêm vào đó là tác dụng của thuốc có chứa các chất kích thích cũng khiến não bộ trở nên hưng phấn, khó đi vào giấc ngủ.

*3.7 Mất ngủ do ngoại cảnh*
Tiếng ồn – ánh sáng là 2 yếu tố khiến bạn khó đi vào giấc ngủ.

Tiếng ồn. Những tiếng động vào ban đêm như tiếng xe cộ, tiếng karaoke từ hàng xóm,… Những tiếng động trong khi ngủ cũng làm tăng huyết áp, nhịp tim và tạo nên những cử động của cơ thể như trằn trọc, trở mình liên tục, tạo nên những cơn thức giấc bất thường, làm cơ thể khó có được giấc ngủ ngon.
Ánh sáng. Một trong những hormone giúp cơ thể dễ dàng đi vào giấc ngủ, được sản sinh từ trong bóng tối, chính vì vậy, khi ánh sáng bị phản chiếu lên cơ thể, hormone khó được giải phóng, sinh sản sẽ dẫn đến cơ thể khó vào giấc ngủ hơn.
Ánh sáng từ các thiết bị điện tử. Ánh sáng xanh từ chính điện thoại các thiết bị điện tử là nguyên nhân chính ảnh hưởng đến chức năng sinh lý của cơ thể. Ánh sáng xanh từ những thiết bị điện tử, được cơ thể hiểu lầm là ánh sáng ban ngày, làm ảnh hưởng đến sự bài biết Melotonin khiến cho nhịp sinh học của cơ thể bị loạn nhịp, khó đi vào giấc ngủ hơn.

*4. Cải thiện giấc ngủ*

*4.1 Thay đổi thói quen*
Dù ở bất kì độ tuổi nào bạn cũng nên duy trì những thói quen sau đây để bảo vệ sức khỏe cũng như duy trì được giấc ngủ ngon.

Tạo đồng hồ sinh học cho cơ thể, bằng cách ngủ và thức dậy đúng giờ.

Hạn tiếp xúc ánh sáng nhân tạo vào ban đêm. Thay đổi thói quen xem điện thoại tivi bằng cách đọc sách trước 30 đến 1h trước giờ ngủ.

Không dùng các chất kích thích như cà phê, bia rượi, hay những thực phẩm khó tiêu hóa như thức ăn chứa nhiều dầu mỡ hay ăn quá no.

Tập thể dục đều đặn để tốt cho sức khỏe và ổn định được giấc ngủ.






_Thể dục đều đặn để có được cơ thể dẻo dai và tốt cho giấc ngủ_​
*4.2 Hạn chế ngủ ngày, tập thể dục thường xuyên*
Làm tăng nhiệt độ cơ thể bằng cách tắm nước nóng để dễ ngủ hơn.
Tập cách ngồi thiền để tĩnh tâm và thư giãn cơ thể trước khi ngủ. Ngồi thiền hàng ngày sẽ giúp tăng sự tập trung, cải thiện nhận thức về suy nghĩ, giảm căng thẳng, vì vậy sẽ giúp quản lý về các vấn đề về giấc ngủ.

*4.3 Bổ sung những thực phẩm dinh dưỡng*






_Thực phẩm là một yếu tố lớn trong việc duy trì giấc ngủ ngon_​

Bổ sung thực phẩm từ đậu nành. Đậu nành có nhiều chất isoflavone, là chất giúp tăng cường sự giải phóng serotonin, có tác dụng điều chỉnh chu kỳ giấc ngủ. Ngoài ra, Magie có trong đậu nành còn giúp cải thiện giấc ngủ và thời gian ngủ.
Thực phẩm giàu chất sơ. Những thực phẩm giàu chất sơ có trong cải bó xôi, cải xoăn, rau chân vịt, hay những loại đậu, atiso, ngũ cốc nguyên cám, ngũ cốc diêm mạch, là những thực phẩm giúp ngăn ngừa tình trạng lượng đường trong máu tăng cao, là nguyên nhân làm giảm melatonin, loại hormone giúp ngủ ngon.
Bổ sung axit béo omega – 3. Các loại cá giàu axit béo Omega – 3 luôn được đánh giá cao trong trong thực phẩm giúp bạn ngủ sâu.
Ngũ cốc nguyên hạt. Lý do là bởi, ngũ cốc nguyên hạt kích hoạt chất serotonin trong não giúp cho giấc ngủ được ngon hơn.

*TATANA*​


----------

